# Stanley Electric Tools Old Router Bits



## Kris Evans (Feb 3, 2018)

Recently purchased an old parts bin at an estate sale, and it is loaded with a lot of old router bits (over 40) in good shape. Some still coated with the protective rubber, which is quite hard now) I have tried to find out info on these on line (ebay/Google) but am coming up empty handed. Most are Stanley brand (Stanley Electric Tools, H 212, H 224, H 216), Also have some Delta Moulding Cutter Knives that have never been opened. These too are quite old. Can anyone tell me what their value might be, and possibly where to sell them (other than ebay) I am not an accomplished woodworker myself and would like to get these into the hands of someone who could use/appreciate these, and am not looking to make a fortune here.
Thanks for any replies.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*They are pretty old ...*

Stanely hasn't made any router bit fgor many years, so I would "assume" that they are the High Speed Steel type, rather than brazed on Carbide types. The HSS have lost faovr with woodworkers for 2 main reasons. They get dull more quickly, sharp at first then get dull. The low cost of Carbide has made them very avaiulaable and foreighn sources have had a great impact on the prices. So.... they may not be worth much.:sad2:
I would suggest giving them away, so a friend, relative or someone who does woodworking rather than trying to sell them. There may be an occasional bit that would get put to use, but in my case I haven't used a HSS bit in 20 years. :|


----------



## Kris Evans (Feb 3, 2018)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## kklowell (Apr 4, 2016)

Kris, what do the molding cutter knives look like?


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

Kris, can you measure the thickness of the molder knives? Molder knives are still made of steel and can be of use to someone. The old router bits, not so much. 


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*My spell checker sucks .....*



woodnthings said:


> *Stanely* hasn't made any router bit *fgor* many years, so I would "assume" that they are the High Speed Steel type, rather than brazed on Carbide types. The HSS have lost *faovr* with woodworkers for 2 main reasons. They get dull more quickly, sharp at first then get dull. The low cost of Carbide has made them very *avaiulaable* and *foreighn* sources have had a great impact on the prices. So.... they may not be worth much.:sad2:
> I would suggest giving them away, so a friend, relative or someone who does woodworking rather than trying to sell them. There may be an occasional bit that would get put to use, but in my case I haven't used a HSS bit in 20 years. :|


And you would think I didn't read this again before I "submitted" it .... I guess not. :|:surprise2::nerd2: I probably shouldn't drive today.>


----------



## Kris Evans (Feb 3, 2018)

*Bits/Cutters*

Thanks to all of you who responded to my inquiry. Attached (hopefully) are a few pictures of my "find". Hope this answers questions you posed. The four Delta cutter boxes have never been opened (til now) 3 Cutters each. The other cutters are only 2 each.


----------



## Anuman (Nov 13, 2019)

Hi Kris Evans,
Can you measure the diameter of the thicker (larger), threaded portion of the three large bolts at the center of the picture you uploaded?
That may the head to screw in to the router.
I had old router/planer.
If you are interested, just bear the cost of shipping. I will send it for free.
You can email me to anuman.at.gmail
Thanks
Anu


----------



## Icutone21 (Nov 5, 2020)

Those look like Shaper bits and shaping tools. I use them a lot for long wood.


----------

